# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Un acuerdo fomentará los estudios sobre el Guadiana

## Embalses

*Un acuerdo fomentará los estudios sobre el Guadiana* 
10-11-2008 (El Periódico de Extremadura)El Periódico de Extremadura

El rector de la Universidad de Extremadura, Juan Francisco Duque, y el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana, Eduardo Alvarado, suscribieron la semana pasada un convenio marco de colaboración. Así, fomentan el trabajo conjunto en acciones como cursos y seminarios o el desarrollo de actividades de formación y de programas de prácticas para la formación de alumnos de grado, máster y doctorado, según informa el Gabinete de Comunicación de la Uex .
Según Alvarado, el propósito del acuerdo es reforzar las relaciones que se vienen produciendo desde 1989. "De lo que se trata es de utilizar a la universidad como un instrumento para desarrollar el conocimiento de las potencialidades del Guadiana".
Por su parte, el rector explicó que esta firma ampliará la actividad puesta ya en marcha entre la CHG y la universidad.

Durante una veintena de años de colaboración entre la Uex y la CHG las principales investigaciones han estado orientadas al ámbito medioambiental y de gestión de la biodiversidad y los espacios protegidos. De hecho, en la actualidad, desde ambos organismos se trabaja en el estudio del camalote, el impacto de los canales en la fauna o en el desarrollo de un nodo de información donde se aglutinen todos los estudios sobre el Guadiana durante el último cuarto de siglo.
Al enumerar estos trabajos, el vicerrector de Investigación, Juan Manuel Sánchez Guzmán, destacó tras la firma del convenio que se ha conseguido instalar en todos los embalses extremeños un Plan Indicativo de Uso. "La Confederación es la mejor preparada en términos ambientales y la que más se preocupa del impacto ambiental generado por su propia actividad", apostilló el responsable de este área.
INVESTIGACION En el ámbito de la I+D otro de los objetivos pasará por realizar una reunión científica de carácter multidisciplina donde se conozcan aquellos trabajos que pudiera tener una vinculación enriquecedora para el Guadiana.
El vicerrector del área también indicó que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana ha sido una de las entidades que más aportaciones ha realizado a los fondos de investigación de la institución docente extremeña durante los últimos 15 años.
Tras la firma del convenio, los representantes de las dos partes visitaron las obras ya finalizadas de Mejora Medioambiental del arroyo de la universidad y de creación de ecosistemas representativos de la región.
El conjunto de estas actuaciones ha sido incluido dentro del Plan de Restauración Hidrológico Forestal y de Protección de Cauces (2000/2008) del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino y el presupuesto de la iniciativa ha ascendido a 899.930,39 euros.

----------

